# First humidor?



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

So I need a humidor 

As I suspected most the stuff I was finding on the inter web is junk, but are any not? Like a cedar box can't be that expensive?

If it gets close to this price I'm just going to get a NewAir CC-100.

So is there anything under $200 preferably with a window, 50-100 cigars that has a working hygrometer and isn't junk? I'm going need somewhere to stash these cigars soon.

Also these people complaining about keeping there rooms at 70 degrees... isn't 68-72 normal? My basement temp should be perfect.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Save the money and start a coolidor or tupperdor they work so much better and cheaper!


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Eric,

Some of us have luck with the cheaper made in China humidors and some don't. I bought this one for under $100.00 ($74.) and am very satisfied. You will note there are 42 reviews and 4.5 out of 5 star rating. I changed the humidifier over to silica beads because i prefer it to the foam and PG but other than that it has an excellent seal and serves my everyday NEEDS FINE. I ALSO HAVE A COOLIDOR for aging and bulky cigars and a wineador. Each has its purpose but got to have a wood humidor to get my daily smokes from which i refill every week or so from the coolidor or wineador. Its true the humidor needs the most attention but i find it personally indispensable.

Joe


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

So should I just get the NewAir CC-100? Other wise I was looking at the Venetian Black 125 Count Humidor (can't post links yet), but I'd be willing to pay up to $200 for something quality in that style.

Any other tips for a noob? My friend got gave me a couple ACID Kuba Kuba's and they got me back into cigars .


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> So should I just get the NewAir CC-100? Other wise I was looking at the Venetian Black 125 Count Humidor (can't post links yet), but I'd be willing to pay up to $200 for something quality in that style.


Skip the Newair and get the Whynter CHC-251S, right now at Best Buy with coupon code: summer20, it is the same price and almost twice the size.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Skip the Newair and get the Whynter CHC-251S, right now at Best Buy with coupon code: summer20, it is the same price and almost twice the size.


ha thx, do I need twice the size? lol

I can't seem to find where to put in the code? Do they also sell the Whynter CHC-120S with 20% off? Kind of on a budget and can't really see having more than 200 sticks on hand lol.

I'm thinking of having a coolidore and then keeping a travel pelican case in my room? vs a humidor.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> ha thx, do I need twice the size? lol
> 
> I can't seem to find where to put in the code? Do they also sell the Whynter CHC-120S with 20% off? Kind of on a budget and can't really see having more than 200 sticks on hand lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of having a coolidore and then keeping a travel pelican case in my room? vs a humidor.


Do you need double the space, now probably not, but future probably will :smile:

I need to correct the code that I gave you it is: summersave20 and you put in on the last step of checkout, on the same page as you enter your credit card info. I just did it and confirmed that the discount code works and it drops the cost of the unit down to $247

I have one of these already and with the code and I am waiting for a bunch of my Best Buy Rewards to post, I am ordering a second one for my boxes.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Do you need double the space, now probably not, but future probably will :smile:
> 
> I need to correct the code that I gave you it is: summersave20 and you put in on the last step of checkout, on the same page as you enter your credit card info. I just did it and confirmed that the discount code works and it drops the cost of the unit down to $247
> 
> I have one of these already and with the code and I am waiting for a bunch of my Best Buy Rewards to post, I am ordering a second one for my boxes.


Hmmm maybe next paycheck. Right now I have some laying around I don't know what to do with... tupperware I'm guessing is the best? I could probably even keep them in my porch right now sense it's like 78 degrees and 66% humidity out haha.

I wonder what to keep on the table tho, idk I really wanted to be able to display my collection and offer them to guests and my house is heated and A/Ced so its just the humidity that would be low.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

So your wanting to display some cigars not using a humidor to store large amounts? If that is so how many do you want to display(what percent of your entire collection). Also how long would said cigars be in the display a day to a week to a few months?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> So your wanting to display some cigars not using a humidor to store large amounts? If that is so how many do you want to display(what percent of your entire collection). Also how long would said cigars be in the display a day to a week to a few months?


Well I'm just starting out, I've bought a couple here and there to see what I like. Now I would like to order some bulk seconds for everyday smokes along with Thompsoncigar's 5 pack fever of ACID Cigars, here they are around $11 a piece, online they are $8.80 and I can get 5 for $20 if I buy 4 5packs, little upset you can't get 4 of the same kind but I get that its a sampler enticer so I'm going to get 2 packs that I know I like (Kuba Kuba and Kuba Maduro) and 2 other to try (basically I'm getting 10 free cigars to try and paying for 10 I like). I will need some place to put these.

I would probably say 20-30 cigars for 1 weeks to a month? I really have no idea tho.

If someone comes over and I offer them a cigar, we have to go down to the coolidor open it up answer all there questions, offer them a selection, tell them some are off limits because I'm aging them, then get a crazy look when I explain I bought cigars I'm not going to smoke for 6 months - 5 years. I would much rather have 3 or 4 varieties in a glass top box to take one from, turn 180 and offer to them say "these are sweets, these are mild, these are a little more robust take your pick...". Even just a place to toss gas station cigars or cigarillos If I don't have time or don't feel like smoking a $10 cigar.

It would be like me showing off my fishtanks right in the middle of cleaning them, people would be like Are you F-ing nuts? It takes all this stuff to keep fish? vs just having them come down and watch them, maybe throw some food in and be done.

Another thing I'm curious of is what and how do you take with you for the day, and how do you protect those? If you bring 2 and only smoke 1 does the other go back in the humidor for the night?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Well these are my opinions of what I think/do

1: I have different storage areas for flavored cigars. This is mandatory for me as I do not want my non-flavored cigars to become flavored. So hence why I have tupperdors set up. 

2: I have a tupperdor set up for my friends that I will share with them which ATM right now it's full of 24 5 five classic churchhill and 20 punch bareknuckles. That way they only see the sticks I allow them to if they are not frequent smokers. Also if they get tired or don't like it I'm only out a few bucks. 

3: tupperdor and coolidor help save boat loads on cash which helps you grow your stash. And you can have multiple for different reasons. 

That all being said, this is why I'm a huge advocate for tupperdor or coolidor.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Just wanted to toss this is there, if it hasn't been said already, just make sure to keep your Acids in their own tuppidor if not they will infuse all of you other cigars. I just sold a bunch of Acids and I was going to reuse the tupperware that they were in, here we are a week later and the plastic lid still smells like the cigars.


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

I do the same as what others have mention. I have a humidor that is filled with PDR and Victor Sinclair seconds for my visitors. I have another humidor for my good cigars and use tupperdors for my wife's infused sticks. I am going to upgrade to a Whynter in the fall after we buy a house. Cigars are just like wine, you can just keep collecting and storing for later enjoyment.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Just wanted to toss this is there, if it hasn't been said already, just make sure to keep your Acids in their own tuppidor if not they will infuse all of you other cigars. I just sold a bunch of Acids and I was going to reuse the tupperware that they were in, here we are a week later and the plastic lid still smells like the cigars.


What about in a coolidor? :/



Carolus Rex said:


> I do the same as what others have mention. I have a humidor that is filled with PDR and Victor Sinclair seconds for my visitors. I have another humidor for my good cigars and use tupperdors for my wife's infused sticks. I am going to upgrade to a Whynter in the fall after we buy a house. Cigars are just like wine, you can just keep collecting and storing for later enjoyment.


What do you use for humidors?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> What about in a coolidor? :/


If you have a dedicated coolidor just for Acids, then you should be good, but that is a a whole lot of Acids. The infusion process that DE uses for Acids is very strong and it will cross over to other cigars in the same container, whether it is a desktop, tupperdore or a 150qt marine cooler. They should be kept separate from your other sticks.



ScaryFatKidGT said:


> What do you use for humidors?


I have multiple:
-Wineador: (Whynter CHC-251S) for my regular sticks and nap time when they first come in
-Desktop Humidor: (Diamond Crown Drake) for my ready to smoke sticks
-Coolidor: 48qt Coleman for my long term aging, 1-5yr+
-Tupperidor: Glasslock 2.5qt, used to be for my Acids, but going to reuse for "My Buddy" smokes


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

elco69 said:


> If you have a dedicated coolidor just for Acids, then you should be good, but that is a a whole lot of Acids. The infusion process that DE uses for Acids is very strong and it will cross over to other cigars in the same container, whether it is a desktop, tupperdore or a 150qt marine cooler. They should be kept separate from your other sticks.


So I need TWO coolidors!... :/ lol I'm go to the lumber yard and make a box


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> What do you use for humidors?


Nothing fancy for me, I wasn't sure how committed I was going to be this go around. I have two cheap humidors $30 ea from CI, the Maestro and the Yukon. I seasoned them both for a couple of days and they have been holding at 70F and 70% for the past month. Now I'm in the process on changing them to Boveda 65% packs, actually doing that today. If they crap out after a couple more months I will just move everything to tuppedors.

For the tuppedor I use a glass ziplock container with a 65% Boveda mini pack. I use a plastic one for my golf bag.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

Do you need different spots for different infused Cigars? Or can you just throw them all together?

So a tupperdor you just put the cigars in with some Boveda packs and open it and shut it once a week, and thats it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Do you need different spots for different infused Cigars? Or can you just throw them all together?
> 
> So a tupperdor you just put the cigars in with some Boveda packs and open it and shut it once a week, and thats it.


Tupperadors work best with a bottom lining of cedar to help regulate RH...boveda paks work great in Tupperware and it doesn't have to be glass...I use the plastic tupperware as it's a lot less inexpensive.

Infused cigars should never be put in with non infused cigars....it will transfer the aroma into your NC's and that is highly ungood.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

The biggest problem i've encountered with my tupperdors is trying to organize all the sticks in them. I bought some small cigar boxes but they take up way too much room in the two 2.5 gallon tupperdors I have.It's not even worth it to me. I buy a lot of 5 packs so it's very easy for the thing to become a big messy cigar toy chest. Having a a decent well built humidor for your weekly/biweekly smokes and a few tupperdors for storage/aging gives you the best of both worlds it seems!


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is my 20 cigar humidor. Large enough for the amount that I smoke. $15 thru ebay. Works fine for me. Pic of some accessories included.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

crazyhog said:


> Here is my 20 cigar humidor. Large enough for the amount that I smoke. $15 thru ebay. Works fine for me. Pic of some accessories included.


I'd advise getting a separate container for the flavored smokes. The flavor will seep into the wood and will also affect your other sticks.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Even if the cigars are in there own little tin the flavors with still infuse? I've had some of the cao flavour models before and the aroma is pretty mild. Not nearly as potent as say a drew estate acid. You could be right though!


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd advise getting a separate container for the flavored smokes. The flavor will seep into the wood and will also affect your other sticks.


Thanks, but I feel that the cellophane on all the cigars and especially the tins will help prevent this. It's as also a very small humidor, so the cigars will not be in there for an extended time.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

crazyhog said:


> Thanks, but I feel that the cellophane on all the cigars and especially the tins will help prevent this. It's as also a very small humidor, so the cigars will not be in there for an extended time.


I will also echo what @Aninjaforallseasons has suggested. Back in my early days of smoking, I put some Acids w/cellos on in my humidor along with my other regular sticks. After about a week or so, all my cigars started to pick up the smell which messed with the taste of them. I removed all my regular sticks and placed them into a ziploc and noticed my humidor smelled like my Acid cigars and it took 2 wipe downs with isopropyl alcohol and a few days outside to get rid of the smell and then I had to re-season the whole thing over again. My Acids went into their own tupperdore after that. BTW, my lid for my glasslock still smells like the Acid cigars and it has been empty for a few weeks now. Take that with a grain of salt because Acids are pretty stronge with their aroma, but almost all of Drew Estate infused cigars are fairly strong.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

I used to really enjoy the acid kuba kuba when I first got into cigars. After I started enjoying more traditional blends I totally lost interest in that style of cigar completely. I tried revisiting it a couple times but now it sort of taste like cologne flavored mouthwash. The cao flavours are nice though


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rottingman said:


> I used to really enjoy the acid kuba kuba when I first got into cigars. After I started enjoying more traditional blends I totally lost interest in that style of cigar completely. I tried revisiting it a couple times but now it sort of taste like cologne flavored mouthwash. The cao flavours are nice though


Same here. I bought a bunch about a year and half ago, then I lost interest. I tried to sell them in the WTS section, but had hard time moving them, so I said what the heck I will try one again, maybe I will keep them.....nope. I ended up selling 7 of them for $25.


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

Damn, you guess are going to talk me into another portable humidor. Seriously though, thanks for your in site. So much info on the web. I just placed the few non flavored in a separate glad bag for now. Also, I'm not a big fan of Acid. I prefer CAO flavours, Cuban Honeys, Helix and AL Capone cigars.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I will also echo what @Aninjaforallseasons has suggested. Back in my early days of smoking, I put some Acids w/cellos on in my humidor along with my other regular sticks. After about a week or so, all my cigars started to pick up the smell which messed with the taste of them. I removed all my regular sticks and placed them into a ziploc and noticed my humidor smelled like my Acid cigars and it took 2 wipe downs with isopropyl alcohol and a few days outside to get rid of the smell and then I had to re-season the whole thing over again. My Acids went into their own tupperdore after that. BTW, my lid for my glasslock still smells like the Acid cigars and it has been empty for a few weeks now. Take that with a grain of salt because Acids are pretty stronge with their aroma, but almost all of Drew Estate infused cigars are fairly strong.


Yup, recently "re-purposed" my 'original' humidor that I outgrew, into an "infused-only" box. Of course trouble is, all the infused sticks kinda 'run together' now!

BTW, didn't realize how many cheap used wine coolidors are on Craigslist these days, and just found a nice 24 bottle for 80 bucks. Would you also advise against keeping infused sticks out of the coolidor, even if they're in a sealed container (tupperware, ziplock, etc.)?


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Funny how all the acid blends no matter what the description may be generally taste the same. Buying the acid sampler and realizing this was really the nail in the coffin for me with that brand. The extra ordinary larry may have been the most interesting acid of the bunch(counting the kuba kuba and kuba maduro also) If I ever buy another acid it will probably be that one In no rush to do so as I'd rather put that money towards a stick im genuinely looking forward to trying like one of the Opus X models instead of throwing it away on some forced nostalgia.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Yup, recently "re-purposed" my 'original' humidor that I outgrew, into an "infused-only" box. Of course trouble is, all the infused sticks kinda 'run together' now!
> 
> BTW, didn't realize how many cheap used wine coolidors are on Craigslist these days, and just found a nice 24 bottle for 80 bucks. Would you also advise against keeping infused sticks out of the coolidor, even if they're in a sealed container (tupperware, ziplock, etc.)?


Yeah just plainly keep them separate from the non infused. As far as the wine coolers go, just be careful of which ones you get, you want thermoelectric non the traditional compressor type. The compressor type fridges cause too much condensation and will cause havoc trying to manage RH. For that reason, it is why Whynter and New Air and other companies only do thermoelectric for their cigar coolers.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Gonna take a look at this one today, 1.8 cu ft Sears thermoelectric on Craigslist. Aprox. how many sticks do you think that might hold?


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

Rottingman said:


> Funny how all the acid blends no matter what the description may be generally taste the same. Buying the acid sampler and realizing this was really the nail in the coffin for me with that brand. The extra ordinary larry may have been the most interesting acid of the bunch(counting the kuba kuba and kuba maduro also) If I ever buy another acid it will probably be that one In no rush to do so as I'd rather put that money towards a stick im genuinely looking forward to trying like one of the Opus X models instead of throwing it away on some forced nostalgia.


My experience with Acid was the same. Turned me off to flavored cigars until I tried CAO.


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Gonna take a look at this one today, 1.8 cu ft Sears thermoelectric on Craigslist. Aprox. how many sticks do you think that might hold?
> 
> View attachment 52886


A lot!!! Lol. 500 maybe.


----------



## bobaglass (Jun 26, 2015)

accidental post


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Would you also advise against keeping infused sticks out of the coolidor, even if they're in a sealed container (tupperware, ziplock, etc.)?


A good Tupperware is probably fine, but I wouldn't trust a ziplock, especially not for any longer timeframe (more than a few days). Then again I _really_ dislike Acids, so I'm probably a little overly paranoid about that perfume getting into my Cubans. But I just can't see any reason to risk it.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2015)

Rottingman said:


> Even if the cigars are in there own little tin the flavors with still infuse? I've had some of the cao flavour models before and the aroma is pretty mild. Not nearly as potent as say a drew estate acid. You could be right though!





elco69 said:


> I will also echo what @Aninjaforallseasons has suggested. Back in my early days of smoking, I put some Acids w/cellos on in my humidor along with my other regular sticks. After about a week or so, all my cigars started to pick up the smell which messed with the taste of them. I removed all my regular sticks and placed them into a ziploc and noticed my humidor smelled like my Acid cigars and it took 2 wipe downs with isopropyl alcohol and a few days outside to get rid of the smell and then I had to re-season the whole thing over again. My Acids went into their own tupperdore after that. BTW, my lid for my glasslock still smells like the Acid cigars and it has been empty for a few weeks now. Take that with a grain of salt because Acids are pretty stronge with their aroma, but almost all of Drew Estate infused cigars are fairly strong.


I going to get the ACID branded cigar caddy for mine 



Rottingman said:


> I used to really enjoy the acid kuba kuba when I first got into cigars. After I started enjoying more traditional blends I totally lost interest in that style of cigar completely. I tried revisiting it a couple times but now it sort of taste like cologne flavored mouthwash. The cao flavours are nice though


Funny the Kuba Kuba is what go me into this, my friend bought a couple when he was drunk and was like why the hell did I buy these so he gave them to me hahaha



Rottingman said:


> Funny how all the acid blends no matter what the description may be generally taste the same. Buying the acid sampler and realizing this was really the nail in the coffin for me with that brand. The extra ordinary larry may have been the most interesting acid of the bunch(counting the kuba kuba and kuba maduro also) If I ever buy another acid it will probably be that one In no rush to do so as I'd rather put that money towards a stick im genuinely looking forward to trying like one of the Opus X models instead of throwing it away on some forced nostalgia.





crazyhog said:


> My experience with Acid was the same. Turned me off to flavored cigars until I tried CAO.


OMFG! I was going to post something about this actually, I started with Kuba Kuba and then another one which actually tasted different like a earth or madura version of something... but then I got a 1400cc in the fancy glass container and some of the smaller blond ones to have on my break or when friends wanna go out and smoke a cig and they taste exactly like the Kuba Kuba....


----------

